# My New Night Shots - 10-20mm Sigma lens......C&C please



## sroc3 (Jul 20, 2011)

So here are my two new night shots with my new wide angle. Used a tripod and would love to get some advice and guidance on them.  Thanks!!!! 

I didn't use any filters other than the UV protection one.  Any advice on a filter (or filters) would be great too!  I just got a Cokin wide angle holder and 77mm adapter.  

1 - 



2-


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

The first one need some serious White Balance attention.


----------



## Geaux (Jul 20, 2011)

^this.  Along with some composition issues.  Not all that interesting.


Image 2: if you composed a little more to your right, you would have been good.  The boat on the left side of the frame is distracting.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 20, 2011)

JEEZUS...that's a wide lens...my widest is 18mm on a cropped frame...I don't know...I like the feel of the colors in the first...the second one is tilted...you can tell by the building on the left


----------



## quiddity (Jul 20, 2011)

take your filter off before you trip the shutter.
what is the subject of your shots?


----------



## sroc3 (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for the comments everyone!!!!  shall be sure to apply!


----------



## Geaux (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, and if you haven't found this out yet ... this lens is freaking awesome!  By far one of my favorite to shoot with.  The view at 10mm gives such a different perspective.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the 10-20 from sigma but yeah you have some other issues here. but images are very sharp.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the second one but the first one is way too yellow looking but overall good pictures


----------



## sroc3 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was thinking of using the FWL filter for the 1st shot to kill the fluorescent tones.  Also, thanks again for the critiques - I really have to work on composition and WB control.  I just started a month ago and there really is SO much to absorb.  The best I've found though is to just go out and shoot - everyday


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

If you're shooting digital, why would you need a filter?

BTW, street lights are not fluorescent.  They're usually high-pressure sodium (as in your shot) or mercury-vapor.  An occasional metal halide might be out there, but it would be in a new part of town.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> If you're shooting digital, why would you need a filter?
> 
> BTW, street lights are not fluorescent.  They're usually high-pressure sodium (as in your shot) or mercury-vapor.  An occasional metal halide might be out there, but it would be in a new part of town.



you can still use filters with digital


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

butterflygirl921 said:


> you can still use filters with digital



You can......... but _why_?


----------



## Bob in GV (Jul 20, 2011)

The OP said he had a UV lens protector. Not necessary, but not a bad thing either.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> > you can still use filters with digital
> ...



sometimes it makes a difference in the photograph


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 20, 2011)

sroc3 said:


> I was thinking of using the FWL filter for the 1st shot to kill the fluorescent tones.  Also, thanks again for the critiques - I really have to work on composition and WB control.  I just started a month ago and there really is SO much to absorb.  The best I've found though is to just go out and shoot - everyday



I would use a grey card to set custom WB right there.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

butterflygirl921 said:


> sometimes it makes a difference in the photograph



Agreed.  Using a filter when none is necessary will lower the image quality (one more piece of glass the light must pass through) as well as increase the chances of flare, dust, fingerprint smudges etc. appearing in the final image.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes it makes a difference in the photograph
> ...



thats not what i was saying sometimes it makes a good difference in the photo dont twist what i say


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 20, 2011)

butterflygirl921 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > butterflygirl921 said:
> ...



The UV filter makes no difference in the shot on a digital camera. The ONLY real purpose is for lens protection.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...





ok i respect your opinions but in my experience it has helped me thats all im saying that he might want to try one thats all


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

butterflygirl921 said:


> thats not what i was saying sometimes it makes a good difference in the photo dont twist what i say



What filter would you use?


----------



## jake337 (Jul 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> > thats not what i was saying sometimes it makes a good difference in the photo dont twist what i say
> ...



Thinks every filter is works like a CPL i guess.


----------



## Railphotog (Jul 20, 2011)

Filters with night shots can cause unwanted reflections in the image.  Light points can pass through the filter, bounce off the front of the lens then bounce off the back of the filter into the sensor.  Makes duplicate or ghost light sources offset in the image.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> Filters with night shots can cause unwanted reflections in the image.  Light points can pass through the filter, bounce off the front of the lens then bounce off the back of the filter into the sensor.  Makes duplicate or ghost light sources offset in the image.



thats true


----------



## quiddity (Jul 20, 2011)

i only meant to take the UV filter off before hitting the button.


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 20, 2011)

butterflygirl921 said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> > butterflygirl921 said:
> ...


 
How has it helped you? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## Alter_Ego (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the color in the first one


----------

